
House Antitrust Panel Seeks Documents from 4 Big Tech Firms - elsewhen
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/13/technology/amazon-apple-facebook-google-antitrust.html
======
cfitz
Am I the only one that finds it wild/crazy - and disappointing- that our
elected/selected officials took this long to realize the effect of big tech on
the human psyche and thus our individual behavior..?

------
Ericson2314
Are they insinuating that Amazon has tried to avoid keeping a permanent record
of their most important communications?

